# Massanutten Eagle Trace



## jc3 (Nov 1, 2009)

We stayed at Eagle Trace this weekend, and looked at Summit and Woodstone properties as well.  While Eagle Trace was certainly not as nice, buying a timeshare there is a fraction of the price of what it is at Summit.

My family was satisfied with Eagle Trace (not enthralled), but we don't spend much time in the property anyways...and the main reason we want to own is that we are only 2 hours away and would go down even on weeks that we weren't 'assigned' there to enjoy the amenities for a day or two at a time.  

The Eagle Trace properties seem older; what risks do I run of buying there vice Summit?

Thanks!   jc3


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2009)

*Go Resale & You Will Be OK At Any Massanutten Timeshare.*

eBay bids on Massanutten timeshares as of this evening stand at *. . .* 

$1*.*25 for EEY floating-week 4BR at the Summit. 

$100 for 4BR lock-off at Woodstone. 

$1 for EOY floating 2BR lock-off at Eagle Trace. 

$1*,*025 for 2BR lock-off at Eagle Trace. 

Whatever the winning bid price on any of those turns out to be, it will be thousands less than the timeshare company wants for them. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing the timeshare company is selling, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

BTW, across the highway from the road leading up to Massanutten (right at that intersection), there is a small building housing a timeshare resale agency, which also sells Massanutten timeshares for lots less than the timeshare company sells'm for. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Patri (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably the only thing you really need to consider is the maintenance fees of each. You can buy any unit for a steal, so just decide what yearly fee you are comfortable with. Remember that all of them will go up, maybe annually.
And if you want a specific week rather than float, your choices for any will be more limited.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 2, 2009)

I owned both (Eagle Trace and The Summit), and Summit/Woodstone are certainly nicer place to stay, but Eagle Trace has steady maintenance fee. Summit and Woodstone's maintenance fees went up around 20% last year (about $100 increase if I remember correctly), and this year, it has $60 increase (about 10% increase) for 2010. Last year, Eagle Trace had only $15 - $20 increase. Eagle Trace had furniture/TV replacement WITHOUT special assesment. If you don't stay in the unit much, Eagle Trace is cheaper to buy and has stable maintenance fee.
If you are planning to buy from ebay, the price is very different by the ownership type. If it's 2BR/2BA in Summit (not 4br/4ba), regardless the season (even float week 1-52), the price is bottom low, because the maintenance fee is the same as 4BR unit. Buying 2BR is not cost-wise because of that reason.
Shoulder season (fall or spring weeks) ownerships are also very cheap even if it's 4BR unit.
Most ebayers want 4BR/4BA float week 1-52 for Summit, or 4BR/4BA woodstone in peak season (Summer time or prime winter).
Take your time, no hurry when you buy a timeshare.


----------



## Steve NH (Nov 2, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> I owned both (Eagle Trace and The Summit), and Summit/Woodstone are certainly nicer place to stay, but Eagle Trace has steady maintenance fee. Summit and Woodstone's maintenance fees went up around 20% last year (about $100 increase if I remember correctly), and this year, it has $60 increase (about 10% increase) for 2010. Last year, Eagle Trace had only $15 - $20 increase. Eagle Trace had furniture/TV replacement WITHOUT special assesment. If you don't stay in the unit much, Eagle Trace is cheaper to buy and has stable maintenance fee.
> If you are planning to buy from ebay, the price is very different by the ownership type. If it's 2BR/2BA in Summit (not 4br/4ba), regardless the season (even float week 1-52), the price is bottom low, because the maintenance fee is the same as 4BR unit. Buying 2BR is not cost-wise because of that reason.
> Shoulder season (fall or spring weeks) ownerships are also very cheap even if it's 4BR unit.
> Most ebayers want 4BR/4BA float week 1-52 for Summit, or 4BR/4BA woodstone in peak season (Summer time or prime winter).
> Take your time, no hurry when you buy a timeshare.



To be best of my memory (we once owned a 2br/2ba - now own 4br/4ba) the 2br was only every other year maint fee. while the 4br was every year - so in reality it was the same.

And actually I could see a benifit to owning 2 seperate 2br as opposed to 1 4br.

We stay there every year (never exchange) and if we had 2 separate 2brs we could actually stay 2 weeks in a row. But with the 4br we just have both units (up dwn) for the same week.

To the original poster...

My Opinion (I've stayed at all of them - even owned a Shenandoah and now own Summit and Woodstone)

First question - would you mostly stay or trade?
I almost never trade - we like the Summit 4br because we can always invite other families. We pick our unit 2yrs ahead and get excellent views (In my opinion the best in the 'bowl')

I believe  Eagle can be either flex or fixed week - Remember if you get fixed week you are locked in (not always a bad thing - I wouldn't mind July 4 fixed week)

If you are satisfied with Eagle trace and like the idea of Massanutten membership. Then it could be a very economical way to go. 

If you decide to trade remember Eagle Trace will not get good trade as Summit.

I personally don't like staying in Woodstone (Yes newer and nicer but I like being up in the 'bowl' - Woodstone trades nicely tho)

But...

DO NOT BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER...

as eariler poster said - buy used after market - Ebay or some other Timeshare sales companies.

Also as a side point - I know with Summit - Woodstone and Shenandoah we also got RCI Bonus certificates (RCI)- Not sure if it is so with Eagle Trace.  But if they do they are transferrable (The Developer will tell you they are not - I know from personal experience they are)

If you have only been there once it will take you at least 2 more stays to get to see and do everything once.


----------



## jc3 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for the great info!  We bought a deeded floating week in Eagle Trace on ebay for $1000.  Includes top/bottom unit (2BR/2Bath) so we could split to 2 weeks and probably will (we just spent this last weekend in the top unit of one, was just fine).  Important thing is that we now have access and we have a floating week, flexibility is important to us.  
Thanks!!!


----------



## Steve NH (Nov 3, 2009)

Great deal - (I had a little feeling of jealousy for a minute)

But if I am not mistaken you can split the unit into 2 but it would be for the same weeks assignment. 

The only way  to get two different weeks would be to deposit one half with RCI and take out a unit for a different week.

Another option we've done. Use one half and rent out the other half. Could possible get enough to cover maint fee for both halfs.


----------



## jc3 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Owner Card, etc*

Is there anything I should know for "processing in"?  I should be getting my title/deed soon and then will get my owner card.  Is the check-in process pretty straightforward?  Thanks!!


----------



## dryden (Nov 5, 2009)

*resale- checking in*

congrats on your purchase!  i bought last january at shanendoah villas through ebay- 3 bd/3 ba lockout for an insanely minimal amount of money.  i called the office and asked about the procedure.  once they receive the deed and maint. fees are paid, you will receive a letter saying you're the owner.  we got there on saturday at 8am, a day after our scheduled check in day.  there was no one in the lobby, in and out in 5 minutes- no request to attend their pitch (that came a day later with a call).  later that day i went to the trailer with the food mart and where you get the IDs from.  they asked my name, typed it in the computer and took the picture.  that simple.


----------

